# 4l60e & 4l65e



## Mongoose6.0 (Jan 14, 2008)

ok so i recently blew my tranny and my tq converter on my 2006 gto and i have someone selling me a 4l60e for $400.00 with 35,000miles

my ? is will it work fine on my 2006 gto ?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

From what I know, the 4l60e will physically fit in place of the 4l65e. What I don't know is how the electronics match up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I beleave just the internals are different/stronger in the 65 than the 60. So you are just going with a little weaker tranny.


----------

